# Tolex in Nova Scotia



## regala (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

Anyone know where I could purchase Tolex in Nova Scotia... specifically, Halifax? Even a reference to some place that can cut and apply the Tolex, would be helpful. I was thinking an upholstery place but they seem to want to tack and staple the material rather than gluing.

It's actually for a pedal board.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Contact Bill Haggerty 

Haggerty Enclosures custom made guitar speaker cabinets enclosures


----------



## regala (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks soldierscry, I spoke with Bill today... he'll be able to help.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

NP Bill's a great guy and makes some of the best cabs out there be sure to try some out if you go out to his house.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have found some stuff that walmart randomly has, not genuine tolex, but quite similar. i've seen black or green. for future reference.


----------

